# Best shoes for Time Atac Z Pedals?



## Sinac (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to buy some Time Atac Z pedals and wanted to get opinions on the best shoes (women's) for these. Thanks!


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sinac said:


> I'm going to buy some Time Atac Z pedals and wanted to get opinions on the best shoes (women's) for these. Thanks!


The shoes that fit your feet the best/are comfortable & are within the budget that you establish.


----------



## Sinac (May 1, 2008)

I guess I should've put more details about shoes. I'm not always a fan of being clipped in for some terrain, so I'm trying these since they have a platform. The shoes I currently use have a hard plastic center with rubber tread on the edges. My thought was that a shoe with more rubber on the center would help with slipping, but I don't know which shoes would be like that, nor do I know which would be compatible with the cleats on these pedals. I was hoping to get feedback from anyone that has this pedal and has a shoe that's working well for them.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

My ex-wife used Time Zs with cannondale shoes. They looked like low-top hikers.

You're mostly looking for something with treads; the platform is nice on the Zs, but you'll still need something with a tread to hook inbetween the nooks.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

these shimano's work well.
also 5.10 will have a clipped shoe out next month which may be the best bet for the time z's


----------



## oohsh_t (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.downcycles.com/store/2005-hammer-p-432.html661 have a skate style clip shoe for around $80.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

I've always liked the Sidi Dominator 5's, or whichever version fits women. They are very comfortable and outlast the other brands I have tried by a 3 to 1 margin. Also been using Time pedals for 9 years...


----------

